# Minimum bow size for killing a deer?



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok so my daughter will be old enough to hunt in Utah Next year FINALLY!! and she has expressed a desire to try a bow along with the rifle and muzzy. My father in law has a little compound bow that maxes out at 30lbs. I have never bow hunted so I have no idea if this is to small to kill a deer with. I know it comes down to distance but I want to make sure if we get the distance right the arrow will at least penetrate the vitals.

What do you guys think is the minimum lb. draw weight we should go with.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

According to the regs the bow must have a minimum pull of 40 pounds at the draw or the peak, whichever comes first. So even if the 30 poind bow can kill a deer it is not legal.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

There is also a restriction on arrow length as well, so look into that. If I'm not mistaken you also had to be sure the arrow weight a certain amount of grains. My boy will be old enough to hunt next year as well. This year at 11 he was easily pulling back 37 lbs, and his arrow was already an inch over the minimum. So with a few pull ups and growing, and a lot more shooting he should easily be over 40 lbs.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

40# bows will kill a deer just as dead as 80# bows will... just make sure they are comfortable with drawing, holding and shooting at the poundage you want them to hunt with


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

My son has killed 4 years in a row with 40 lbs. One day he might grow and we can get a bigger bow but for now, he is killing deer at 40 lbs and all of them with a mechanical broadhead which some are skeptical about shooting out of light pounded bows as well.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

My wife shoots a little 40# Parker Hunter.Great Bow and the arrows GoldTip ultra lite 500's scream out of her bow. Bought the bow used for 100.00 and was shocked. Great Bow. hits hard and the break down on poundage is perfect for her..


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Anybody have a 40# bow they want to sell? perhaps that somebody has grown out of? 

Let me know if so.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I am hosting a sort of public "garage sale" or "Bow Swap" as we've called it at the shop next Thursday(10th), Friday(11th) and Saturday(12th) - Top of Utah Archery 20 W 800 N in Logan - Noon to 6pm - for anyone looking to buy or sell used archery and hunting equipment, apparel or other... no commission or consignment fees, just come have a day looking at and possibly trading for something you can better use or help someone else get something that they can put to use... old, new it doesn't matter.

I am sure there will be at least one, maybe two used 60lb Diamond Razor Edge bows there for the looking... they go from 19-29 inch draw lengths by 1/2 inch adjustments, and from around 25lbs to 60lbs on one set of limbs. My 8yr old is pulling 22 inches and shooting 29lbs if that tells you anything. He'll be shooting deer as soon as he can get the chance I am sure.

Lance


----------

